# Still waiting!



## wigan206 (Sep 9, 2012)

Who is moderating this site? Still waiting for my thread to be approved.


----------



## Elephantstone (Aug 25, 2011)

Not sure that this site gets much attention from Mods... If you go to UK-Muscle that site is very busy and is well run by admins. Maybe they can help you out


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

All outstanding posts have now been approved.

Sorry for the delay!


----------



## Pure MMA (Sep 3, 2012)

Struggling with my posts too? I made a couple a few weeks ago and so far nothing?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I've also recently gotten involved and will be moderating threads on a daily basis now so there shouldn't be anymore delays


----------



## Pure MMA (Sep 3, 2012)

I need our club info approving in the gym section is that possible for you to do?

www.puremmastaffs.com


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Isabelle said:


> Why there is signatures not allowed, until your URL post will approved...
> 
> Why it is so late..


It's to stop spammers like you.

Banned


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Pure MMA said:


> I need our club info approving in the gym section is that possible for you to do?
> 
> www.puremmastaffs.com


There weren't any posts of yours needing approval in the 'clubs' section...:confused: I presume that's what you meant?


----------

